# one surgery in 05' and possibly another soon,severe kneck pain



## rdavison29 (Apr 1, 2012)

I've spent hours trying to research and understand what is causing my kneck tightness n pain which leads to 3 day migraines. I was diagnosed w multiple goitier nodules n 05' when an oncall dr. Delivering my second child spotted a lump on my throat. Few days later they removed golf ball size cyst which was benign. Two years ago my kneck started to get tight and a whole onslaught of symptoms made me realize I might have another cyst growing. Been through so many dr.s to point of having to return to local clinic. Has anyone read about the nerve patch behind the tracea? Very rarely if they take off parts around thyroid by mistake or damage vein or basically all the stuff u sign a waiver too before surgery? Haven't goyten biopsy on new cyst yet but will soon. If its not cancer then I'm thinling after much was ruled out that has to have something to do with it. I am not on pain meds but my last dr. Gave me 1 muscle relaxer for at night. Apparently despite my hypetthyroid tests results n visible imflamation of kneck(n boy habe I tried every antiobiotic) I am in exscrutiating pain from it neing pulled so tight. I live in east texas and am on medicaid. So I'm looking at almost no medical coverage for this now bc unless these dr.s really know about thyroid problems I think they think I'm trying to get pain medicine  I haven't even asjed but I just want it removed. I'm so disscouraged. I have four kids and they are small. I have to have all these symptoms contained. I just don't think they care around here.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rdavison29 said:


> I've spent hours trying to research and understand what is causing my kneck tightness n pain which leads to 3 day migraines. I was diagnosed w multiple goitier nodules n 05' when an oncall dr. Delivering my second child spotted a lump on my throat. Few days later they removed golf ball size cyst which was benign. Two years ago my kneck started to get tight and a whole onslaught of symptoms made me realize I might have another cyst growing. Been through so many dr.s to point of having to return to local clinic. Has anyone read about the nerve patch behind the tracea? Very rarely if they take off parts around thyroid by mistake or damage vein or basically all the stuff u sign a waiver too before surgery? Haven't goyten biopsy on new cyst yet but will soon. If its not cancer then I'm thinling after much was ruled out that has to have something to do with it. I am not on pain meds but my last dr. Gave me 1 muscle relaxer for at night. Apparently despite my hypetthyroid tests results n visible imflamation of kneck(n boy habe I tried every antiobiotic) I am in exscrutiating pain from it neing pulled so tight. I live in east texas and am on medicaid. So I'm looking at almost no medical coverage for this now bc unless these dr.s really know about thyroid problems I think they think I'm trying to get pain medicine  I haven't even asjed but I just want it removed. I'm so disscouraged. I have four kids and they are small. I have to have all these symptoms contained. I just don't think they care around here.


Start using the "C" word. That should get their attention. I am very very worried for you....................and your children. They need their mom!

Thyroid cancer symptoms
http://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=53303

Now, bear in mind that I hope and pray you don't have cancer but you have to get the ball rolling somehow here.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Have you had an ultrasound done to show a better "picture" of what's going on in there? If you have a cyst growing, then it makes perfect sense that you'd be in pain, or at least a good amount of discomfort...there's not much room to spare in the average neck!


----------

